# ISO Spiced or Candied Nut Recipes



## JMediger (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello all!
As we get ready for our big super bowl party, I'm starting to thinks my traditional, from the can mixed nuts are a little boring.  Does anyone have a recipe for good spicey nuts?  Any good recipes for candied nuts?  I haven't finished my shopping yet so I'm open to anything.
Thank you!


----------



## Noodlehead (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a stupid easy sugared pecan recipe.You start with five cups of pecan halves.In a large bowl beat 1 egg white and 1 TBS. of water until frothy. Stir in pecans and stir until well coated with egg white mixture. Mix together in a small bowl 1 cup of sugar,@ TBS. of cinnamon and a teaspoon of salt and pour over nuts and coat well.Bake at 300 on  a pan that has been coated with vegetable spray for 20 to 25 minutes stirring often so the nuts don't stick and start to dry out a bit and you can smell them.Cool before storing.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 29, 2009)

JMediger said:


> Hello all!
> As we get ready for our big super bowl party, I'm starting to thinks my traditional, from the can mixed nuts are a little boring.  Does anyone have a recipe for good spicey nuts?  Any good recipes for candied nuts?  I haven't finished my shopping yet so I'm open to anything.
> Thank you!


Most of the time I find recipes fall short in flavor or sweetness, but this recipe is my favorite..I use walnuts  and or almonds. the kids love the almonds..to one cup of almonds add 1/2 c. sugar and 2 Tab. butter in heavy skillet..Cook over med-low heat about 15 min stirring the whole time, it will seem like forever, When golden brown add 1/2 tea, vanilla spread on foil cool and break  2-3 nut clusterssprinkle with salt.  you can add some pepper to the sugar and butter, any flavoring you might like. enjoy
Try dry frying peanuts with five spice powderin a non-stick skillet,  just stop cooking when they turn golden then salt and serve in little paper cones or cups 
kadesma


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 29, 2009)

Pralines....be creative


Enjoy!


----------



## Scotch (Jan 29, 2009)

About as easy as it gets, and very good, too:

_*Easy Cashew Brittle
*_
½ cup unsalted butter (1 stick)
½ cup sugar (heaping)
1 tablespoon light Karo syrup
¼ teaspoon salt
1 cup unsalted cashews (halves or pieces OK)

1. Melt butter in 2-quart nonstick pan over low heat.

2. Add sugar, syrup, salt, and nuts.

3. Bring to boil over low heat and continue cooking, stirring constantly for about 15 minutes, until mixture turns light brown (about the color of a brown paper bag) and becomes very thick, and the nuts look roasted.

4. Immediately pour the hot mixture onto nonstick or greased cookie sheet or jellyroll pan; working very quickly, spread mixture with spoon until nuts are in a single layer. (Note: nonstick aluminum foil works well.)

5. Cool thoroughly, about an hour or more.

6. Break into small pieces and store in airtight container.


----------



## Toots (Jan 29, 2009)

Noodlehead said:


> I have a stupid easy sugared pecan recipe.You start with five cups of pecan halves.In a large bowl beat 1 egg white and 1 TBS. of water until frothy. Stir in pecans and stir until well coated with egg white mixture. Mix together in a small bowl 1 cup of sugar,@ TBS. of cinnamon and a teaspoon of salt and pour over nuts and coat well.Bake at 300 on  a pan that has been coated with vegetable spray for 20 to 25 minutes stirring often so the nuts don't stick and start to dry out a bit and you can smell them.Cool before storing.



Do these taste like the nuts you get at the German Oktoberfests and street festivals - they serve them warm in a paper cone - YUM. But I think they use almonds and not pecans.....


----------



## JMediger (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you all!  I'll share with DH and let you know which we do. 

Thank you!


----------

